# Survive this :(



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a cut and paste from a Bay Area CA newspaper. This paper lauds BLM on a regular basis so I was surprised this was in the article, but of course it wasn't part of thr front page part. The story was originally written like the "white girls" made it up until the Facebook post was quoted:

Quote
STOCKTON — A 46-year-old white woman and her two teenage daughters said they were viciously assaulted by more than a dozen male and female Black Lives Matter protesters in a racially charged attack Friday night outside a popular Stockton restaurant.

The woman said her daughters — ages 17 and 19 and slightly built at about 5 feet tall and 100 pounds — were jumped by 12 to 14 protesters. The protesters repeatedly punched them in the face, head and ribs, threw water bottles at them, poured water on them and made racist remarks during the assault. Both said they were struck by male and female protesters.

“It was the most frightening thing I’ve ever been through in my whole life,” the 19-year-old victim said.

Stockton police said Tuesday they were seeking surveillance videos from the area in an effort to identify the assailants. Protester Xavier Rapadas said he participated in the assault in a video that was broadcast live on his Facebook page moments after the attack occurred.

“Them little white girls got beat up,” Rapadas said. “ ... I ran up on them little white b------ ... got my little hit in and I dipped off. Got lost in the crowd. I had to get my one hit in.”

Un Quote. 

What happens when one of these groups attacks the wrong woman with a hi cap 9mm that puts down the first four, wounds the second four, and scares the last four away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What happens? Lawyers, lawyers and more lawyers. National spin, maybe BLM riots. Lives ruined. My guess is a self defense in the face of disparity of force plea. 

And they think it's just fun. And it's going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The only time "BLM" is when they do something wrong and get shot or the crap beat out of them , but if the " Blacks do something and get away with it it's ok or when a black kill a black does " BLM" then ? . Hell no . This " BLM " crap is pissing me off to no end . Here is one to say " RLM " =" ******* Lives Matter " so stick that were the sun don't shine . If I stepped over the line I am very sorry , I needed to get this off my chest .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Once a white person legally carrying puts down one of these animals that attacks them the same thing will happen as does with police. The BLMer will lie and say they did nothing and the media will propagate the story.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Once a white person legally carrying puts down one of these animals that attacks them the same thing will happen as does with police. The BLMer will lie and say they did nothing and the media will propagate the story.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I have been expecting this to happen any day to start unrest.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a matter of time.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

When someone who is armed gets attacked and takes appropiate action, we can only hope there is a person or persons there that video the whole thing, and turn the video over to the LEO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Links are a great thing, by the way.

Black Lives Matter marchers hurled racial remarks, fists in attack on family during Stockton protest - News - recordnet.com - Stockton, CA


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

tango said:


> When someone who is armed gets attacked and takes appropiate action, we can only hope there is a person or persons there that video the whole thing, and turn the video over to the LEO.


We should all start wearing our own bodycams.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We should all start wearing our own bodycams.


Sad it would have to come to that but your words ring true.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know the whole situation, and I don't know if the population have a clue when BLM plans on marching. Still, people can't look around, see things are not safe and get out of the area?
If something doesn't seem right, get out. If something is obviously stupid, get out no matter what!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Situational Awareness goes a long way. Live it.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

if the rolls were reversed , the media would be screaming "racist white people attack poor oppressed black people in vicious hate crime" 

white people getting attacked happens a lot more than you folks think .


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Situational Awareness goes a long way. Live it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mickbear said:


> white people getting attacked happens a lot more than you folks think .


Sure does, the media just doesn't cover it. Look on YouTube, there is a buttload of videos on this subject. Pisses you off.





















Are you pissed yet? Just use black on white crime as a search and you will find more.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Once a white person legally carrying puts down one of these animals that attacks them the same thing will happen as does with police. The BLMer will lie and say they did nothing and the media will propagate the story.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That's it I am getting a hidden camera for myself with a life feed. I will not by put off by these POS.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

the winner writes the history....stay alive to write your chapter.....nothing else matters.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

An AR pistol under your coat. Just sayin. Watch'em run.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The "Dindu Nuffin" Crowd strikes again. It is a byproduct of their Democrat slave masters and the puppets they have placed in academia, shoving delusions of "reparations" and that all white people are evil down there throats. Then they empower them with letting them go about unbridled in their actions - shutting down freeways, blocking PD/FD parking lots, burning down their own cities.

Anytime someone does something to try to prevent it they're being a racist, you can't sue them, you cannot hurt them (except for that one dude plowing through a crowd in his Jeep, that was righteous), and even black people who oppose them just get called Uncle Toms and ignored.

If this happened to any of us and we met the threat with lethal force, we MIGHT get off legally, though we'd be receiving death threats and it would be an expensive situation, and Lord forbid you live in a state that doesn't protect self-defense shoots that were legal from civil suits - you'd have all of your assets taken.

This ain't good. Not getting a warm and fuzzy from this nonsense at all.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Chipper said:


> An AR pistol under your coat. Just sayin. Watch'em run.


AR Pistol with a drop thigh holster, open carry. Screw those POS. Damn those vids got my American up!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saying


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Go, man, go!

And he's gonna join the white folk.

Cuz theys HAD IT!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe because like this guy he has read the writing on the wall...






Just sayin...


----------

